# 1959ish Paramount frame, finally got it!



## fatbike (Jun 19, 2020)

Such an interesting frame build and such an odd and neat very beginning second generation nervex pro frame. This frame has been documented in the past, I have a few parts for it and not sure of its direction yet, but glad to have it. It was premiered at one point and now bare metal. Cable guide braze ons are not unusual @ccdc.1[/USER] mentioned, and thanks for all your help btw" for the era but uncommon for Paramount. I will take some good photos of my own soon, these are all borrowed photos.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2020)

Interesting frame for sure.
Is the rear derailleur hanger detachable?


----------



## fatbike (Jun 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Interesting frame for sure.
> Is the rear derailleur hanger detachable?



Not detachable.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice frame!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 20, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Nice frame!
> 
> View attachment 1215015
> 
> ...



Great selection of choices!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jun 21, 2020)

I have never seen the cable stop on a Paramount down-tube (3-speed ?), also the cable stops on the top tube do not appear to be the split type that were common. Is this frame set for 26" or 27" wheels ?


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Glad you got the frameset...will be eager to see it resurrected. The downtube cable stops would have been for using bar-end shifters...the Campagnolo Gran Sport bar-ends were available in the early 1950's so certainly would have been the choice here. Seeing the frame bare, there does not appear to be evidence that the cable stops were a retrofit, especially given the cable stop on the rear chain stay is the same style of stop (derailleur Paramounts of that timeframe typically used the stamped steel version, which may well be a trimmed down clamp-on cable stop). Prior to 1959, there don't appear to have been too many derailleur-geared Paramounts, so that fitments maybe didn't get standardized until the next series of Paramounts, starting with the new serial number system in 1959.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks. All the cable guides and stop all match and are done well. I really question the frame for a minute because those were not typical but it was a early example. I dig bar end shifters and can make this frame a neat build, someday, not ready to dove in yet but glad to have it in possession. I have a couple extra Milano steel stems, probably use one on this project. I wonder who built this frame. Also a size frame can still fit on 55cm,  I can make that work.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 21, 2020)

Vicious Cycle said:


> This is a 27” wheel Paramount.
> I have never seen the cable stop on a Paramount down-tube (3-speed ?), also the cable stops on the top tube do not appear to be the split type that were common. Is this frame set for 26" or 27" wheels ?


----------

